# Show us your . . . . Living room



## Hunter's Mom

I didn't have a schedule for next week since it was so close to Xmas but I am going to add in a Christmas Tree/Holiday Decoration/Ornament post for anyone that wants to participate. But, this week it's living rooms so . . . 


*MY LIVING ROOM*

*It's shaped funny and its small with two huge windows but it works for the three of us. The walls look empty but in real life they do not - something about pictures in this room that make it look like we just moved in. We love these two prints and didn't want to crowd them with other knick-knacks but I can't seem to make the room look lived in when photographed from a particular angle. Any ideas?*

*The walls are an Antique White (so they are yellow-ish) and the curtains are a dark khaki brown. The furniture is a blue/green/yellow/cream plaid with the one blue gingham wing chair. I finished the end tables and tv cabinet myself.*

*I have placed these pictures from what you see when you walk into the room from the hallways (which leads from the kitchen) and moved your eye to the right. *

*When the tree is not here, this is open to the dinning room.*









*Moving across to the TV area *









*And finally - the angle that looks unlived in. There is a picture over hte couch that is rather large but this angle didn't capture it as it is centered over the couch. *









*The only angle I am missing is the one taken towards the couch from the tree but I would have had to move the tree to get that photo and it wasn't worth it. My couch looks like the chair - only bigger:thumbsup:*

*So, let's see those living rooms!!!!*

*Remember - next week its christmas trees/holiday decorations/favorite ornament.*


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Erin your home is so inviting,:hugging: I could see myself sitting on the sofa having tea with you and Hunter. Great decorating


----------



## furevermy2luvs

I haven't posted on here for a long time but just took some pictures of my living room with my Christmas decorations so thought I would share. This is the only formal room in my home and it is only for looks. LOL. We spend our time in the den mostly. I don't know how to add captions by the pictures on here but the picture of the TV and entertainment center is actually in our den. And I just had to post the last picture of Buddy and our granddaughter looking out the door. I thought it was too cute not to share.


----------



## michellerobison

I love the antique furniture. I gotta get my tree piccies,I put lots of dogs on mine along w/ other fun stuff, I have a fish for my koi and cats for my kitties...I guess I need a skunk ornament?

Here's my living room. This top one is more true to colour,not sure why the next one looks kinda greenish. Our family room is on th other side so we're holding off doing the wainscoat since we're going to either do arches or colums to support the wall between,we plan to make it more open by taking the wall out,so only the fireplace and supports will separate the rooms.








My plaster work around the door way








My plaster work over window.








Family room,soon to be all one room.








3 of our "foofers",this was taken just before we added #4 and #5, Bitsy and Rylee.

Our fireplace in familyroom,it'll probably be the only thing standing between the familyroom and livingroom,if we knock out the walls... I did the ornamental plaster over brick on our fireplace,took about 3 weeks.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Erin, it's very nicely decorated and I love your curtains. Being that you asked, maybe you could paint one wall to pop and make the room more dramatic. I also love your wood floors. Great job!


----------



## furevermy2luvs

Michelle your living room is absolutely gorgeous! I love the Victorian look myself. Sounds like you have lots of renovations planned. We are in bad need of redoing our bathroom and I keep putting it off because of all the rooms that is the one that you can hardly do without while the renovations are going on. Of course we have an RV and I have thought perhaps in the spring we could use the RV.


----------



## michellerobison

I know that feeling,we went through that redoing the "thronerooms" good thing we had a half bath off the laundryroom...of course we do live in the country....TMI !

I love antiques,Al's folks don't to them,it's just old furniture...

We're going to have a real mess. We're not sure if we can get that ame carpet,if we can a different dye lot can be a bad match. Al wants to do marble and put the floral carpet in another room,a bedroom... I love marble but I think it would be awful cold in the winter,even w/ rugs down...brrrr.
We saw some gorgeous pale pink marble....

If we do arches,it'll still separate the rooms enough to leave the carpet as is...
We're waiting until spring since our thermostat in on that wall that would be going...
Who know what we'll come up w/ by spring....


----------



## michellerobison

Hunter's Mom said:


> I didn't have a schedule for next week since it was so close to Xmas but I am going to add in a Christmas Tree/Holiday Decoration/Ornament post for anyone that wants to participate. But, this week it's living rooms so . . .
> 
> 
> Your home looks so comfy and relaxed,I love seeing Hunter's little bed there. I could schnooze w/ Hunter on that over stuffed sofa all afternoon.


----------



## michellerobison

mybudboy said:


> Michelle your living room is absolutely gorgeous! I love the Victorian look myself. Sounds like you have lots of renovations planned. We are in bad need of redoing our bathroom and I keep putting it off because of all the rooms that is the one that you can hardly do without while the renovations are going on. Of course we have an RV and I have thought perhaps in the spring we could use the RV.


 
I love the hunt table too,reminds me of mine,we have very similar tastes... I love your tree too.








Did some remodeling on our bath,corbel in bath tub area, did the wood shelf on tub and scrolled trim. 








Just did this plaster trim last week... I can't leave anything 
un-embellished! I'll probably frame in the '80's mirror next.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Here is the rest of the kichen and I'm looking for lving room pics now.


----------



## Katkoota

pretty living rooms, guys ^_^


----------



## Maidto2Maltese




----------



## Sandcastles

michellerobison said:


> I know that feeling,we went through that redoing the "thronerooms" good thing we had a half bath off the laundryroom...of course we do live in the country....TMI !
> 
> I love antiques,Al's folks don't to them,it's just old furniture...
> 
> We're going to have a real mess. We're not sure if we can get that ame carpet,if we can a different dye lot can be a bad match. Al wants to do marble and put the floral carpet in another room,a bedroom... I love marble but I think it would be awful cold in the winter,even w/ rugs down...brrrr.
> We saw some gorgeous pale pink marble....
> 
> If we do arches,it'll still separate the rooms enough to leave the carpet as is...
> We're waiting until spring since our thermostat in on that wall that would be going...
> Who know what we'll come up w/ by spring....


Holy smokes, it looks like one of the Historical home’s in Strawberry Bank, here in Portsmouth. Michelle, It’s unbelievable that you have acquired those period pieces and worked them into your decor so seamlessly and so beautifully.

Great job!


----------



## mary-anderson

I just love your living room...So very inviting and comfortable!!! I could see myself sipping a cup of hot chocolate by the fire.:wub:





Maidto2Maltese said:


>


----------



## The A Team

Here's my living room. The dogs and I sit in this room every night and cuddle while we watch TV. Stan stays down in his man cave family room. :thumbsup:
View attachment 92536


View attachment 92537


View attachment 92538


View attachment 92539


Think there's enough dog beds in there? :blush::innocent:


----------



## michellerobison

Sandcastles said:


> Holy smokes, it looks like one of the Historical home’s in Strawberry Bank, here in Portsmouth. Michelle, It’s unbelievable that you have acquired those period pieces and worked them into your decor so seamlessly and so beautifully.
> 
> Great job!


Thanks. I love old houses but don't have the knees for multi levels,stairs are a killer.
Funny thing is the house was originally 80's country,then the first owner did it in Miami acid trip ( that's what I call all the bright blue,atomic orange and caution yellow),then we painted it white,waited for our eyes to go back to normal and did the old european look. 
When we looked at the house, it had been for sale a long time,no one could get past the bright colours,I thought,a few gallons of white paint and we have blank canvas.
I love to remodel,especially in the winter months,gives me something to do!


----------



## edelweiss

Okay, pulled these from my computer files---remember this is a rented flat in Athens---our space is not US standard---very cozy LR. I can't do captions so will walk w/you from the entrance hall (1) into the LR---the screen hides my small desk in the corner. My prized possessions are my art work---ALL done by my Iranian adopted daughter. The one of the Prodigal Son is my favorite so I have tried to get it in the spotlight. Enjoy!


----------



## princessre

Erin- I love your living room- it's very quaint in that charming New England way!

Pat- I love your living room! Very warm and inviting! I can see you cuddling with the fluffs every night!


----------



## princessre

Michelle- your living room is lovely- reminds me, like Allie said, of some historical homes I've seen in the North Fork of Long Island!


----------



## michellerobison

edelweiss said:


> Okay, pulled these from my computer files---remember this is a rented flat in Athens---our space is not US standard---very cozy LR. I can't do captions so will walk w/you from the entrance hall (1) into the LR---the screen hides my small desk in the corner. My prized possessions are my art work---ALL done by my Iranian adopted daughter. The one of the Prodigal Son is my favorite so I have tried to get it in the spotlight. Enjoy!


I think it looks lovely,I love the idea of the privacy screen. Love the marble in the entryway.


----------



## godiva goddess

Hunter's Mom said:


> I didn't have a schedule for next week since it was so close to Xmas but I am going to add in a Christmas Tree/Holiday Decoration/Ornament post for anyone that wants to participate. But, this week it's living rooms so . . .
> 
> 
> *MY LIVING ROOM*
> 
> *It's shaped funny and its small with two huge windows but it works for the three of us. The walls look empty but in real life they do not - something about pictures in this room that make it look like we just moved in. We love these two prints and didn't want to crowd them with other knick-knacks but I can't seem to make the room look lived in when photographed from a particular angle. Any ideas?*
> 
> *The walls are an Antique White (so they are yellow-ish) and the curtains are a dark khaki brown. The furniture is a blue/green/yellow/cream plaid with the one blue gingham wing chair. I finished the end tables and tv cabinet myself.*
> 
> *I have placed these pictures from what you see when you walk into the room from the hallways (which leads from the kitchen) and moved your eye to the right. *
> 
> *When the tree is not here, this is open to the dinning room.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Moving across to the TV area *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And finally - the angle that looks unlived in. There is a picture over hte couch that is rather large but this angle didn't capture it as it is centered over the couch. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The only angle I am missing is the one taken towards the couch from the tree but I would have had to move the tree to get that photo and it wasn't worth it. My couch looks like the chair - only bigger:thumbsup:*
> 
> *So, let's see those living rooms!!!!*
> 
> *Remember - next week its christmas trees/holiday decorations/favorite ornament.*


Erin- love your living room- it is so inviting and charming! :wub:



mybudboy said:


> I haven't posted on here for a long time but just took some pictures of my living room with my Christmas decorations so thought I would share. This is the only formal room in my home and it is only for looks. LOL. We spend our time in the den mostly. I don't know how to add captions by the pictures on here but the picture of the TV and entertainment center is actually in our den. And I just had to post the last picture of Buddy and our granddaughter looking out the door. I thought it was too cute not to share.


love your Christmas tree! and the picture of Buddy and your granddaughter is adorable! :wub:


----------



## michellerobison

*Moving across to the TV area *


*And finally - the angle that looks unlived in. There is a picture over hte couch that is rather large but this angle didn't capture it as it is centered over the couch. *








I just noticed the Santa picture then the Santa w/ a fluff,that's so cute!


----------



## edelweiss

Erin, I love the New England look----I LOVE New England & it's solid feel---if that makes sense to anyone but me. I like the way you finished the tables and how it works with the blue checks on the wing chair--great work! When is the tea served?


----------



## Alexa

OMG, what a pleasure to look at all your wonderful decorated living rooms! So pretty and cozy each looks like! 

Here's ours! Hope you'll like it! 



























Our fireplace with christmas decoration! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou

Erin....I love it! Very cozy. Your entire house flows so nicely! 

Michelle.....WOW!!!!! You should be so proud of your home. It's stunning. 

Pat....I always have loved your house! Perfect paw-tay house. 

Alexandra....beautiful. Another room I want to sit in and have tea with you! 

Terry....beyond cozy. Give me a cozy blanket and a book. Your family room looks so inviting. 

I love everyone's rooms so far!


----------



## godiva goddess

michellerobison said:


> I love the antique furniture. I gotta get my tree piccies,I put lots of dogs on mine along w/ other fun stuff, I have a fish for my koi and cats for my kitties...I guess I need a skunk ornament?
> 
> Here's my living room. This top one is more true to colour,not sure why the next one looks kinda greenish. Our family room is on th other side so we're holding off doing the wainscoat since we're going to either do arches or colums to support the wall between,we plan to make it more open by taking the wall out,so only the fireplace and supports will separate the rooms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My plaster work around the door way


Love that chair Michelle! Not my personal style but something about the Victroian look really appeals to me! I can imagine a sensual photoshoot right on that chair...:wub::thumbsup:

Since early this year, I am beginning to really like Modern Baroque..and your living room invokes that sensibility!




Rocky's Mom said:


> Here is the rest of the kichen and I'm looking for lving room pics now.


Love your space!! :wub:



The A Team said:


> Here's my living room. The dogs and I sit in this room every night and cuddle while we watch TV. Stan stays down in his man cave family room. :thumbsup:
> [
> 
> Think there's enough dog beds in there? :blush::innocent:


Pat- I LOVE LOVE LOVE your living room!! Had so many fun times there! :thumbsup::chili:



edelweiss said:


> Okay, pulled these from my computer files---remember this is a rented flat in Athens---our space is not US standard---very cozy LR. I can't do captions so will walk w/you from the entrance hall (1) into the LR---the screen hides my small desk in the corner. My prized possessions are my art work---ALL done by my Iranian adopted daughter. The one of the Prodigal Son is my favorite so I have tried to get it in the spotlight. Enjoy!



Lovely!! :aktion033:


----------



## mom2bijou

Most of you have seen bits and pieces of my formal living room. It's part of the dining room.

























And now onto our family room. I'm actually changing the paint color in this room after the tree comes down. It's just too dark in this room. We live in such a wooded area....we don't get too much light in this room. While I love the wall color, it's just not right for the family room. 

View from the kitchen










Coming in from the garage










And this one is for you Erin....told ya we both had similar walls. Except I think B&E pics out number Erik and I.


----------



## godiva goddess

Alexa said:


> OMG, what a pleasure to look at all your wonderful decorated living rooms! So pretty and cozy each looks like!
> 
> Here's ours! Hope you'll like it!


Lovely room..love the inviting feel!! :thumbsup:


----------



## godiva goddess

mom2bijou said:


> Most of you have seen bits and pieces of my formal living room. It's part of the dining room.



Love your room Tam!! Many fun times there..hehe..Love the tiffany blue chairs too for pop of color! :thumbsup:


----------



## Alexa

mom2bijou said:


> Erin....I love it! Very cozy. Your entire house flows so nicely!
> 
> Michelle.....WOW!!!!! You should be so proud of your home. It's stunning.
> 
> Pat....I always have loved your house! Perfect paw-tay house.
> 
> Alexandra....beautiful. Another room I want to sit in and have tea with you!
> 
> Terry....beyond cozy. Give me a cozy blanket and a book. Your family room looks so inviting.
> 
> I love everyone's rooms so far!


Thanks so much, Tammy! As I already mentioned, you're very welcome over here every time! :thumbsup:



godiva goddess said:


> Lovely room..love the inviting feel!! :thumbsup:


Alice, thank you! Same like with Tammy! You and your fluffs are so welcome, Lol!


----------



## godiva goddess

My living room 










view of living room from the kitchen..I live right over the Hudson river..i love how the river water reflects the city lights and moon at night..and i can step out of my living room onto the balcony, right over the Hudson :wub:










closer look...

So this is where Mia and Gemma Bean lives! hehe..


----------



## mom2bijou

^Thanks Alice....love your living room too!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Thanks everyone for the nice comments .. I wish the photo was clearer but you got the idea.
I have to say I've so enjoyed seeing everyone's LRs.. one is a diverse as the other yet one each so lovely!!! What beautiful taste everyone has!!!


----------



## garrettsmom

Erin-love the airy comfy feel of your LR

Budboy- your Victorian style is so charming

Michelle-the architectural details and vibrant colors/patterns make your space so interesting!

Pat-spacious, warm and inviting

Maidto2Maltese- this pic of your LR would make a beautiful Christmas card!

Edelweis- I love all those windows with mullions-so pretty!

Alexa-your LR reminds me of a dolls house-adore the built-ins and cozy white fireplace

Tammy-You should go into interior design-lovely job! I kind of like the darker walls in your FR-it looks like a great space to watch movies and relax. But I know what you mean about the 'darkness'-I have a room like that..... 

Alice-you certainly have a great view from your LR

I'll have to post pics later (when the sun is up!)


----------



## The A Team

Tammy, I love the new artwork of Benny and Emma....I remember seeing your extensive thread about it!! It looks so wonderful I hope you sent that picture to the company!!!! 

You home is very very nice! :aktion033:



mom2bijou said:


> Most of you have seen bits and pieces of my formal living room. It's part of the dining room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now onto our family room. I'm actually changing the paint color in this room after the tree comes down. It's just too dark in this room. We live in such a wooded area....we don't get too much light in this room. While I love the wall color, it's just not right for the family room.
> 
> View from the kitchen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming in from the garage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one is for you Erin....told ya we both had similar walls. Except I think B&E pics out number Erik and I.


----------



## mysugarbears

mom2bijou said:


> Most of you have seen bits and pieces of my formal living room. It's part of the dining room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now onto our family room. I'm actually changing the paint color in this room after the tree comes down. It's just too dark in this room. We live in such a wooded area....we don't get too much light in this room. While I love the wall color, it's just not right for the family room.
> 
> View from the kitchen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming in from the garage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one is for you Erin....told ya we both had similar walls. Except I think B&E pics out number Erik and I.


 

Tammy i just love your home, it's gorgeous and comfortable all at the same time. :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy

Wow, Erin, our living rooms are almost identical it seems! :w00t:

My house is a 1904 historical home with mostly lathe & plaster walls (in excellent condition, thankfully) and the living room is TINY...along with all of the other rooms! :HistericalSmiley:

I tried to capture every angle of the room so you can see they layout of the house. You can see part of the dining room and part of the kitchen as well. Our front door opens right up into the living room (and straight ahead of the front door is the dining room) and since it's so small, it's hard to work furniture into the room. I have wanted a new sofa & accent chairs for several years but it just hasn't happened yet. Our sofa is a hand-me-down from my parents (it's only about 6 years old total...they quickly replaced theirs with a nice leather set), and that ugly blue chair is OLDER THAN I AM!!! There is another one of those chairs in our 2nd bedroom upstairs (which we use as an office). My parents bought the chairs several years before I was even born (I am 26) and they are Rowe chairs and have just lasted and lasted! lol I only have the chair there to offer more seating, it's really too large for the room, clearly!

...Preston decided to show his face in one of the photos, he is usually laying down somewhere; his "spot" is the little mat next to the sofa, and also on the bear rug next to the blue chair. London's "spot" is up on the sofa back while she barks (I have to shoo her down a million times per day), and she also goes into her "house" which is a little crate under the end table in the corner of the living room.

I have so many ideas for redecorating the living room, I hate having to work other people's tastes in furniture into my own decor in the mean time.


----------



## mysugarbears

LJSquishy said:


> Wow, Erin, our living rooms are almost identical it seems! :w00t:
> 
> My house is a 1904 historical home with mostly lathe & plaster walls (in excellent condition, thankfully) and the living room is TINY...along with all of the other rooms! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I tried to capture every angle of the room so you can see they layout of the house. You can see part of the dining room and part of the kitchen as well. Our front door opens right up into the living room (and straight ahead of the front door is the dining room) and since it's so small, it's hard to work furniture into the room. I have wanted a new sofa & accent chairs for several years but it just hasn't happened yet. Our sofa is a hand-me-down from my parents (it's only about 6 years old total...they quickly replaced theirs with a nice leather set), and that ugly blue chair is OLDER THAN I AM!!! There is another one of those chairs in our 2nd bedroom upstairs (which we use as an office). My parents bought the chairs several years before I was even born (I am 26) and they are Rowe chairs and have just lasted and lasted! lol I only have the chair there to offer more seating, it's really too large for the room, clearly!
> 
> ...Preston decided to show his face in one of the photos, he is usually laying down somewhere; his "spot" is the little mat next to the sofa, and also on the bear rug next to the blue chair. London's "spot" is up on the sofa back while she barks (I have to shoo her down a million times per day), and she also goes into her "house" which is a little crate under the end table in the corner of the living room.
> 
> I have so many ideas for redecorating the living room, I hate having to work other people's tastes in furniture into my own decor in the mean time.


 
Lisa you have done a great job with what you had to work with. Your living room looks very inviting and comfortable.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

This is our family room... not a formal living room. Hope you enjoy looking.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Michelle, love looking at your antiques...very European home, beautiful.

Alexa, I love your fireplace how how you are in the mirror over it. :HistericalSmiley:You have very pretty Christmas decor!

Tammy, I love the artwork of Benny and Emma, so cute and goes so well in the room. I also love how you decorated.

Diana or Dina? You have a gorgeous Christmas tree and a lovely home.

Maidto2Maltese, sorry, dont know your name. love your fireplace and how you did it for Christmas, looks like a Christmas card!

Pat, I can see you there with the fluffys...so warm and inviting. Great stone fireplace, but...sadly, you don't have enough doggie beds!:HistericalSmiley:

Sandi, That's a beautiful flat!!! Very nice.

Mia's Mommy, Very sophisticated, beautiful..wish I could see the Hudson in your picture, what a great place to live!

If I missed someone I am sorry...leaving in a few minutes to go to my son's house. I'm really enjoying this thread! Great job ladies!


----------



## michellerobison

Are the 1904 homes in the bungalo style or arts and crafts? I love old houses,but my knees can't handle the stairs.....
Al's folks have large farm house but it's many small rooms too. I'd love to run amuk redoing that old house,but they like more mid century modern furniture,which was quite the height of fashion in their generation...to them victorian furniture was jus told furntiure. They kid me and say "you paid good money for that old thing"?
Victorian isn't a cuddle up w/ 5 dogs and a hubby kind of furniture,that's why I like our big squishy couch in the family room.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

i have enjoyed looking at all ur living rooms.. love them all .. its so nice seeing so many different styles and decors but all of them show so much love... heres mine ,,.. kinda empty in the middle cause my little ones like the open space to run around in..oh n pls dont mind my xmas tree still missing the skirt and the gifts which i hvnt finished getting n wrapping lol oo and theres dolce n rochie (my cousins silky that we r dogsitting)


----------



## sophie

I've have totally enjoyed looking at everyone's rooms. You all have an eye for decorating. I'm waiting for the dysfunctional decorating thread to post pictures. I really need help! It's been 20 years and I still can't figure out where to put furniture in this house! 

Linda


----------



## mysugarbears

I have really enjoyed looking through all of the threads and everyone has such a lovely home. I'm repainting all of the rooms in the house and totally redoing my bedroom. So i'll be posting the next time around.


----------



## Sandcastles

uniquelovdolce said:


> i have enjoyed looking at all ur living rooms.. love them all .. its so nice seeing so many different styles and decors but all of them show so much love... heres mine ,,.. kinda empty in the middle cause my little ones like the open space to run around in..oh n pls dont mind my xmas tree still missing the skirt and the gifts which i hvnt finished getting n wrapping lol oo and theres dolce n rochie (my cousins silky that we r dogsitting)


Liza,

I LOVE your place, I love the floors! Your tree looks very cool!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

thanks allie, i love the hardwood but when i moved in it was soo shiny it looked wet now cause the boys ride their lil cars n their scooters in door it has lost some glow.. lol


Sandcastles said:


> Liza,
> 
> I LOVE your place, I love the floors! Your tree looks very cool!


----------



## Sandcastles

sophie said:


> I've have totally enjoyed looking at everyone's rooms. You all have an eye for decorating. I'm waiting for the dysfunctional decorating thread to post pictures. I really need help! It's been 20 years and I still can't figure out where to put furniture in this house!
> 
> Linda


 
Linda,

There are lots of book at Barnes and Noble - about decortaing rooms of odd shapes - I had one, very difficult room, to address - but, afterspending time reading through the idea's it all seem to come together.

Best of luck!


----------



## coco

The A Team said:


> Here's my living room. The dogs and I sit in this room every night and cuddle while we watch TV. Stan stays down in his man cave family room. :thumbsup:
> View attachment 92536
> 
> 
> View attachment 92537
> 
> 
> View attachment 92538
> 
> 
> View attachment 92539
> 
> 
> Think there's enough dog beds in there? :blush::innocent:


Pat, I love the hardwood floors, the paneling and the stone fireplace. It looks so comfortable. It reminds me of my childhood home which had knotty pine paneling and a stone fireplace. Brings back great memories.


----------



## coco

godiva goddess said:


> My living room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> view of living room from the kitchen..I live right over the Hudson river..i love how the river water reflects the city lights and moon at night..and i can step out of my living room onto the balcony, right over the Hudson :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> closer look...
> 
> So this is where Mia and Gemma Bean lives! hehe..


Absolutely beautiful. I have really loved seeing your home!


----------



## coco

Okay, so I'm posting my formal living room and our family room, as it looks like a lot of people have posted their family rooms. Again, these are professional pictures and nothing I've taken. Wish I were so talented. :blink:


----------



## godiva goddess

coco said:


> Okay, so I'm posting my formal living room and our family room, as it looks like a lot of people have posted their family rooms. Again, these are professional pictures and nothing I've taken. Wish I were so talented. :blink:


 I love your living room and family room!! Such classic, all American elegance. I especially love that piano, I can imagine an elegant dinner party in your home. :wub::wub:


----------



## godiva goddess

*Lisa*- I adore your living room. It is simple and comfortable! I especially love spotting Preston making his cameo..haha..how cute!!! thanks for sharing!
*
Rocky's Mom*- I love your family room, and the spacious feel to it. The Christmas tree really brings out the holiday cheer and I love the stockings hanging there...so sweet! I like the color composition of the room too!

*Liza*- I love the white Christmas tree in your room and the green window treatment for a unique pop of color! very lovely!


----------



## Rocky's Mom

liza I could see Dolce sliding across that beautiful floor running after the kids.:HistericalSmiley: I love your white Christmas tree, now get wrapping girl. 



uniquelovdolce said:


> i have enjoyed looking at all ur living rooms.. love them all .. its so nice seeing so many different styles and decors but all of them show so much love... heres mine ,,.. kinda empty in the middle cause my little ones like the open space to run around in..oh n pls dont mind my xmas tree still missing the skirt and the gifts which i hvnt finished getting n wrapping lol oo and theres dolce n rochie (my cousins silky that we r dogsitting)


----------



## Rocky's Mom

:HistericalSmiley:Linda you made me laugh. I needed that too!




sophie said:


> I've have totally enjoyed looking at everyone's rooms. You all have an eye for decorating. I'm waiting for the dysfunctional decorating thread to post pictures. I really need help! It's been 20 years and I still can't figure out where to put furniture in this house!
> 
> Linda


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Lisa, I think your house is lovely. You're only 26 years old. You are still so young...you'll get your perfect sofa and chairs. I think it's charming!



LJSquishy said:


> Wow, Erin, our living rooms are almost identical it seems! :w00t:
> 
> My house is a 1904 historical home with mostly lathe & plaster walls (in excellent condition, thankfully) and the living room is TINY...along with all of the other rooms! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I tried to capture every angle of the room so you can see they layout of the house. You can see part of the dining room and part of the kitchen as well. Our front door opens right up into the living room (and straight ahead of the front door is the dining room) and since it's so small, it's hard to work furniture into the room. I have wanted a new sofa & accent chairs for several years but it just hasn't happened yet. Our sofa is a hand-me-down from my parents (it's only about 6 years old total...they quickly replaced theirs with a nice leather set), and that ugly blue chair is OLDER THAN I AM!!! There is another one of those chairs in our 2nd bedroom upstairs (which we use as an office). My parents bought the chairs several years before I was even born (I am 26) and they are Rowe chairs and have just lasted and lasted! lol I only have the chair there to offer more seating, it's really too large for the room, clearly!
> 
> ...Preston decided to show his face in one of the photos, he is usually laying down somewhere; his "spot" is the little mat next to the sofa, and also on the bear rug next to the blue chair. London's "spot" is up on the sofa back while she barks (I have to shoo her down a million times per day), and she also goes into her "house" which is a little crate under the end table in the corner of the living room.
> 
> I have so many ideas for redecorating the living room, I hate having to work other people's tastes in furniture into my own decor in the mean time.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Beautiful and very homey too!



coco said:


> Okay, so I'm posting my formal living room and our family room, as it looks like a lot of people have posted their family rooms. Again, these are professional pictures and nothing I've taken. Wish I were so talented. :blink:


----------



## The A Team

coco said:


> Pat, I love the hardwood floors, the paneling and the stone fireplace. It looks so comfortable. It reminds me of my childhood home which had knotty pine paneling and a stone fireplace. Brings back great memories.


Thank you Maryann. It is warm and cozy...I've had beautiful rugs on the hardwood floors, but sadly my dogs seemed to think they were pee pee pads! I can't believe i let them ruin a gorgeous wool oriental rug!!!! :smilie_tischkante: I don't even bother anymore....I know...I know....it's my fault.... The pictures look so bare without the area rugs.


----------



## coco

godiva goddess said:


> I love your living room and family room!! Such classic, all American elegance. I especially love that piano, I can imagine an elegant dinner party in your home. :wub::wub:


Thank you. Fortunately, that piano can play itself. I enjoy having Elton John in my living room playing. :HistericalSmiley:As for the elegant dinner party, I'm over that. Haven't had one in several years. I retired from all that work. I may have some again after we move IF I can find a good caterer. :thumbsup:


----------



## uniquelovdolce

Thnks! I love green . Lol but i need to put some new drapes up and i feel like im going to change colors soon .


godiva goddess said:


> *lisa*- i adore your living room. It is simple and comfortable! I especially love spotting preston making his cameo..haha..how cute!!! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> *rocky's mom*- i love your family room, and the spacious feel to it. The christmas tree really brings out the holiday cheer and i love the stockings hanging there...so sweet! I like the color composition of the room too!
> 
> *liza*- i love the white christmas tree in your room and the green window treatment for a unique pop of color! Very lovely!


----------



## MalteseJane

I am late. Here is mine. It's living room and family room at the same time. We don't have a formal living room anymore.

View attachment 92577
View attachment 92578


View attachment 92579
View attachment 92580


----------



## gopotsgo

*On time this time!*

Here are a few pics of the LV decorated for Christmas. The first pic is oriented towards the inside foyer. Sorry about the TV being up, we usually have it down in the cabinet. I'm one of those people that like the TV hidden.


----------



## michellerobison

We have similar tastes,almost the same all colour,you in California,me in Ohio.. I love the plaster on your dining room. I did the plaster on our walls after seeing houses in Florida. I love the Tuscan,Mediterranean and Spanish look. We want to do something to hide our TV too,every time I see it,it look like a big black hole...Thinking built in cabinet or someting,our TV is less than an inch thick and doesn't weigh much. Maybe mount it to the wall w/ a frame and a curtain or shutters,saw that on a DIY show.





gopotsgo said:


> Here are a few pics of the LV decorated for Christmas. The first pic is oriented towards the inside foyer. Sorry about the TV being up, we usually have it down in the cabinet. I'm one of those people that like the TV hidden.


----------



## mary-anderson

First I want to say I just love everyones living rooms. All are so different but lovely. Here is ours. The first one is done by the professional photographer for the sale of our home. The rest are by me taking you around the room.










This is one off my favorite pieces..unfortunetly all the furniture in this room I will be selling.




































the perfect space for the stroller:HistericalSmiley:









my favorite Christmas Decortations the Three Wise Men









Here is our tree..I love theme trees..this one is our angel tree..When I was decorating it this year I just kept thinking of Paula..mmmm wonder why...Paula you are truly an angel:wub:


----------



## edelweiss

Mary, you home is a beautiful reflection of you!
I love the valance fabric---is it red in background?


----------



## mary-anderson

edelweiss said:


> Mary, you home is a beautiful reflection of you!
> I love the valance fabric---is it red in background?


aaawww thanks...yes it is red in the background. You can't see it in the picture but there is a red pin stripe in the sofa's.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

All of you have lovely homes! Like I mentioned before, my apartment isn't photo-worthy right now. There are boxes and piles of things everywhere, as we are preparing to downsize into a RV and hit the road full-time in a few months. (We will have a couple of storage units for our extra stuff) My husband travels all the time, and we hate being apart. So we are thrilled that we will finally be able to spend all of our time together, and we both love being on the road. We can't wait!

Hey Alice and Tammy, since we have the same modern taste in home decor, I am going to consult you when I begin decorating the RV.  It's such a small space that people assume it is easy to furnish, but it takes of lot of creative ideas to make it all work.


----------



## mysugarbears

Mary your home is beautiful and i can see why it sold so quickly. I have enjoyed the pictures of everyone's homes.


----------



## mary-anderson

Nikki's Mom said:


> All of you have lovely homes! Like I mentioned before, my apartment isn't photo-worthy right now. There are boxes and piles of things everywhere, as we are preparing to downsize into a RV and hit the road full-time in a few months. (We will have a couple of storage units for our extra stuff) My husband travels all the time, and we hate being apart. So we are thrilled that we will finally be able to spend all of our time together, and we both love being on the road. We can't wait!
> 
> Hey Alice and Tammy, since we have the same modern taste in home decor, I am going to consult you when I begin decorating the RV.  It's such a small space that people assume it is easy to furnish, but it takes of lot of creative ideas to make it all work.


Suzan, I think it's great you and your husband will able to be together. I can't wait to hear about all your adventures when you hit the road.


----------



## mary-anderson

mysugarbears said:


> Mary your home is beautiful and i can see why it sold so quickly. I have enjoyed the pictures of everyone's homes.


Thanks Debbie...It is so much fun seeing all the beautiful homes. Erin sure had a great idea.:aktion033:


----------



## Nikki's Mom

mary-anderson said:


> Suzan, I think it's great you and your husband will able to be together. I can't wait to hear about all your adventures when you hit the road.



My Nikki already has a blog set up and ready to go. She will be blogging our road adventures! 
Nikki's Road Tales


----------



## mary-anderson

Nikki's Mom said:


> My Nikki already has a blog set up and ready to go. She will be blogging our road adventures!
> Nikki's Road Tales


 
Oh it's so cute...I just can't wait for the adventures to begin!!!!!


----------



## Canada

sophie said:


> I've have totally enjoyed looking at everyone's rooms. You all have an eye for decorating. *I'm waiting for the dysfunctional decorating thread to post pictures. I really need help!* It's been 20 years and I still can't figure out where to put furniture in this house!
> 
> Linda


Me too! 

I love looking at everyone's beautiful rooms.
Maybe we could have a separate thread for people's rooms that are "in progress" or "need help!" 
I know what you mean, I can't post mine here yet!
Maybe in a few months...


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Elegant!!! Yet it's warm. Love it!



gopotsgo said:


> Here are a few pics of the LV decorated for Christmas. The first pic is oriented towards the inside foyer. Sorry about the TV being up, we usually have it down in the cabinet. I'm one of those people that like the TV hidden.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Mary, you're home is gorgeous...I can't wait to see what you do with the new house. : )



mary-anderson said:


> First I want to say I just love everyones living rooms. All are so different but lovely. Here is ours. The first one is done by the professional photographer for the sale of our home. The rest are by me taking you around the room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one off my favorite pieces..unfortunetly all the furniture in this room I will be selling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the perfect space for the stroller:HistericalSmiley:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my favorite Christmas Decortations the Three Wise Men
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is our tree..I love theme trees..this one is our angel tree..When I was decorating it this year I just kept thinking of Paula..mmmm wonder why...Paula you are truly an angel:wub:


----------



## mary-anderson

Thank you Dianne. My home in AZ is half is almost half the size. Yippee less to clean.:thumbsup: I have to say I love our home here in Hawaii and will miss it... However I love our home in AZ too...We bought most of the furniture fm the sellers and have'nt done much to the home. I do look forward to adding my own personnel touches. Originally we were considering going to Yuma or Sierra Vista, getting jobs and purchasing another home. Right now :blink: we are planning to go to Lake Havasu and just retire.:w00t: Some may say we are to young to retire, but I feel I can find enough to keep me busy. :blush:


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Glad you picked Lake Havasu, I think you chose right and it will be easier to come here, LOL. I am probably too young to retire, but I love being home. Anyway, I have no time to work. :blush: I am always busy. I can't wait to meet you.



mary-anderson said:


> Thank you Dianne. My home in AZ is half is almost half the size. Yippee less to clean.:thumbsup: I have to say I love our home here in Hawaii and will miss it... However I love our home in AZ too...We bought most of the furniture fm the sellers and have'nt done much to the home. I do look forward to adding my own personnel touches. Originally we were considering going to Yuma or Sierra Vista, getting jobs and purchasing another home. Right now :blink: we are planning to go to Lake Havasu and just retire.:w00t: Some may say we are to young to retire, but I feel I can find enough to keep me busy. :blush:


----------



## mary-anderson

Rocky's Mom said:


> Glad you picked Lake Havasu, I think you chose right and it will be easier to come here, LOL. I am probably too young to retire, but I love being home. Anyway, I have no time to work. :blush: I am always busy. I can't wait to meet you.


 
Most would say I'm way to young to retire but you never know what tomorrow will bring. I can't wait to meet you too.


----------



## camfan

OK, you asked! If I waited for it to be clean it would never happen so...here it is. Anyway, we don't have a formal living room--just a living/family room where we all hang out. Hoping to add on to the house in the next year or so and have the famly room closed off so we can make a mess in there and not have to worry about it


----------



## garrettsmom

I love looking at everyone's different styles. A couple of spaces really stood out to me....Gopotsgo-what a fabulous large space and your fireplace is TDF....MaryAnderson-really love that chest in your entryway!

Here's a few of our living spaces.....the first is the Family room where we all hang out, the second is the formal room which admittedly is dated (late 90's!) , but I still enjoy sitting in it surrounded by the raspberry walls-so frou frou..... DH has his 'man-cave' in our finished basement which I won't venture to photograph. A couple of years ago I transformed what we called my son's "Nintendo room" into my "WO-man Cave"- a relaxing to spot to read, sip tea and watch 'my' shows without interuption.



















"My space":



















_thanks for looking_


----------



## Rocky's Mom

I love the color of your walls, your area rug is beautiful and your Christmas tree is gorgeous! Very nice decor!




camfan said:


> OK, you asked! If I waited for it to be clean it would never happen so...here it is. Anyway, we don't have a formal living room--just a living/family room where we all hang out. Hoping to add on to the house in the next year or so and have the famly room closed off so we can make a mess in there and not have to worry about it


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Janet, love your family room and the formal LR is great. I never thought I'd rasberry, but let me tell you, it really works in there, looks so nice wtih your tree, so pretty! Great job, lovely home. And I really like your WO;man cave too!:HistericalSmiley:



garrettsmom said:


> I love looking at everyone's different styles. A couple of spaces really stood out to me....Gopotsgo-what a fabulous large space and your fireplace is TDF....MaryAnderson-really love that chest in your entryway!
> 
> Here's a few of our living spaces.....the first is the Family room where we all hang out, the second is the formal room which admittedly is dated (late 90's!) , but I still enjoy sitting in it surrounded by the raspberry walls-so frou frou..... DH has his 'man-cave' in our finished basement which I won't venture to photograph. A couple of years ago I transformed what we called my son's "Nintendo room" into my "WO-man Cave"- a relaxing to spot to read, sip tea and watch 'my' shows without interuption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "My space":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _thanks for looking_


----------



## michellerobison

I love the cofee table, love the red room ,gorgeous tree,and love the scrolled footstool. I love the book case idea for the TV,we need to do something w/ that black box too!


----------



## k/c mom

My living room is actually part of a "Great Room" ... living room/dining room combination. I am desperate to get rid of 
the carpet and hope to have some sort of flooring in there in the not so distant future. The house is in a little development 
and when it was being built I was able to make some modifications to the original plan to make it more to my liking. 
I've been here since 1992.

*The room has a soaring cathedral ceiling and skylights which make it 
feel very open and airy.*




































*In case you're wondering why one door is open in the cabinet...
the subwoofer is in there and it needs air*.









*Wouldn't ya know ... Kallie decided to pose. But when I'm trying to 
get a picture of her ... no way!!*


----------



## michellerobison

I love that last piccie of her by the fireplace,couldn't pose that in a million years...Gorgeous room!


----------



## Hunter's Mom

I love everyone's living/family rooms! It neat to think about each of us in these rooms on our computers chatting! 

Tammy - I love your picture wall as well. One day I will start putting pictures of Hunter in our wall - I just need that first "perfect" picture to get me started. He is in a few frames elsewhere in our home though!

Lisa - our rooms are VERY similar! I know what you mean about decorating around other's things. We are stuck with Josh's old bedroom set (which I do not like) and my mother's dinning room table. But you have done a beautiful job with what you have and I really love your home! That big window must let so much light into your home!

Everyone's homes are so pretty - I can't wait to see this weeks post - remember, its all about Christmas/Holiday decor this week!


----------



## Maltbabe

*My living room*


----------



## Sandcastles

Ours is not finished yet - I'm in the process of doing the FLR - which looks out onto one of the enclosed patio's -


----------



## Hunter's Mom

Allie - I love the zebra chairs! Your patio is also very pretty and I can imagine sitting in your FLR looking out into the yard - so lovely!


----------



## michellerobison

Sandcastles said:


> Ours is not finished yet - I'm in the process of doing the FLR - which looks out onto one of the enclosed patio's -


What a wonderful cheery room! Love'n that fireplace too.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Allie, your room looks so bright and light I love it. And those zebra chairs are so chic!


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Barbara, very pretty...I especially like you vase and arrangement on your coffee table. Your table looks so inviting and cheery for Christmas.


----------



## mom2bijou

Nikki's Mom said:


> All of you have lovely homes! Like I mentioned before, my apartment isn't photo-worthy right now. There are boxes and piles of things everywhere, as we are preparing to downsize into a RV and hit the road full-time in a few months. (We will have a couple of storage units for our extra stuff) My husband travels all the time, and we hate being apart. So we are thrilled that we will finally be able to spend all of our time together, and we both love being on the road. We can't wait!
> 
> Hey Alice and Tammy, since we have the same modern taste in home decor, I am going to consult you when I begin decorating the RV.  It's such a small space that people assume it is easy to furnish, but it takes of lot of creative ideas to make it all work.


 I would LOVE to help you! 


garrettsmom said:


> I love looking at everyone's different styles. A couple of spaces really stood out to me....Gopotsgo-what a fabulous large space and your fireplace is TDF....MaryAnderson-really love that chest in your entryway!
> 
> Here's a few of our living spaces.....the first is the Family room where we all hang out, the second is the formal room which admittedly is dated (late 90's!) , but I still enjoy sitting in it surrounded by the raspberry walls-so frou frou..... DH has his 'man-cave' in our finished basement which I won't venture to photograph. A couple of years ago I transformed what we called my son's "Nintendo room" into my "WO-man Cave"- a relaxing to spot to read, sip tea and watch 'my' shows without interuption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "My space":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _thanks for looking_


 Great job Janet!!!!!


The A Team said:


> Tammy, I love the new artwork of Benny and Emma....I remember seeing your extensive thread about it!! It looks so wonderful I hope you sent that picture to the company!!!!
> 
> You home is very very nice! :aktion033:


 Thank you so much Pat! You know I adore your waterfront home!


mysugarbears said:


> Tammy i just love your home, it's gorgeous and comfortable all at the same time. :wub:


Thank you so much! 


LJSquishy said:


> Wow, Erin, our living rooms are almost identical it seems! :w00t:
> 
> My house is a 1904 historical home with mostly lathe & plaster walls (in excellent condition, thankfully) and the living room is TINY...along with all of the other rooms! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I tried to capture every angle of the room so you can see they layout of the house. You can see part of the dining room and part of the kitchen as well. Our front door opens right up into the living room (and straight ahead of the front door is the dining room) and since it's so small, it's hard to work furniture into the room. I have wanted a new sofa & accent chairs for several years but it just hasn't happened yet. Our sofa is a hand-me-down from my parents (it's only about 6 years old total...they quickly replaced theirs with a nice leather set), and that ugly blue chair is OLDER THAN I AM!!! There is another one of those chairs in our 2nd bedroom upstairs (which we use as an office). My parents bought the chairs several years before I was even born (I am 26) and they are Rowe chairs and have just lasted and lasted! lol I only have the chair there to offer more seating, it's really too large for the room, clearly!
> 
> ...Preston decided to show his face in one of the photos, he is usually laying down somewhere; his "spot" is the little mat next to the sofa, and also on the bear rug next to the blue chair. London's "spot" is up on the sofa back while she barks (I have to shoo her down a million times per day), and she also goes into her "house" which is a little crate under the end table in the corner of the living room.
> 
> I have so many ideas for redecorating the living room, I hate having to work other people's tastes in furniture into my own decor in the mean time.


 Love it Lisa! Your home has so much charm. A historical home needs charm and you have achieved it! Great job!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

lol , yes dolce and the boys get their zoomies everyday !! lol and yes im wrapping im wrapping , hehehe


Rocky's Mom said:


> liza I could see Dolce sliding across that beautiful floor running after the kids.:HistericalSmiley: I love your white Christmas tree, now get wrapping girl.


----------

